# Façon « Grands Peintres » (le retour) v2



## macmarco (3 Août 2006)

Reprise du sujet cr&#233;&#233; par Tomtom &#224; l'origine.

Macelene h&#233;berge les productions de tous les participants &#224; ce sujet depuis le d&#233;but.


A vos Photoshop.


----------



## tirhum (3 Août 2006)

alors pour macelene..... 






_     Gustav Klimt 
    "Hygieia "
    ( Détail de "La Médecine" )
    1900 -1907_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Août 2006)

Oui, rendons hommage à son travail d'archiviste...   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Août 2006)

Le &#169;ercle au bain - d'apr&#232;s La baignade (1655 et 1660) de Nicolaes Maes.


----------



## macelene (3 Août 2006)

merci todos... :love:  J'ai tout remis en ordre dans ma signature...  

*Des galeries de Tableaux   1   et   2 

de la 2 on peut aller sur la une...en cliquant sur revenir sur la page principale.

Bon profit...
*​


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2006)

La demande de modération
(allégorie , seconde moitié du vingtième siècle)




D'après Greg*​
  



(*)Pas confondre avec Grug, hein ! :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2007)

Sur une idée originelle et originale de tomtom, les « Grands Peintres » rouvrent leurs ateliers au public. 

La quasi intégralité du précédent musée est encore visible dans la salle à manger de macelene, pour les curieux et nostalgiques.  

Seules règles imposées : citer le nom de l'artiste dont vous détournerez l'oeuvre (et le titre éventuellement). Les sculptures sont tolérées mais dans la mesure du possible, essayons de nous focaliser sur des oeuvres picturales. La taille ne devra pas excéder 600 pixels de largeur et un poids de 100 ko maximum.

Tous à vos "pinceaux" donc... :love:  


Bonne année Doc  
D'après Leah F. Waichulis -_ Waiting_ - fusain.


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2007)

y'avait d&#233;j&#224; cette deuxi&#232;me version du sujet....


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2007)

Pas vu en faisant ma recherche... :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (5 Janvier 2007)

_bon ben je fusionne alors _


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2007)

Merci Nephou, et donne trois coups de fouet pour moi au préposé à la recherche qui glande rien !! :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2007)

Joubichouterie's like   
D'après Shaun Downey - _The Miner and the Canary_


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2007)

J'espère bien, sinon c'est nettement moins drôle.


----------



## lumai (5 Janvier 2007)

Francisco de Goya, La Cometa​


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2007)

C'est tout Dieu ça, jamais à faire comme tout le monde, il a l'ivresse parallélépipède !!


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2007)

"Qui ose me parler ?!".....







_Gustav Klimt
Portrait de Joseph Pembauer (1890)_​


----------



## Grug (10 Janvier 2007)

Gustav Klimt - Adele Bloch Bauer​


----------



## nato kino (10 Janvier 2007)

Je vois que Klimt à la côte... :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (11 Janvier 2007)

Une belle m&#233;lancolique.....  
_(pour la prochaine fois, je vais essayer de trouver une chambre peinture rose...  )_








_Gustav Klimt
Dame &#224; la cape (1897-98)._​



nato kino a dit:


> Je vois que Klimt &#224; la cote... :mouais:


Ah ouais ?!...


----------



## mado (11 Janvier 2007)

Ah merde.. Ça se voit alors..


----------



## tirhum (11 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ah merde.. Ça se voit alors..


En "_plumes_" aussi ?!.... 


 :love:


----------



## nato kino (23 Mars 2007)

Les bouffes du mois.
_d'après Michael DeBrito_









* * * * * *


Les AES pur porc.
_d'après Luis Jose Estremadoyro_


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2007)

Amok expliquant les subtilit&#233;s de la charte &#224; un nioube :




D'apr&#232;s G.B.CASTIGLIONE (17&#232;me si&#232;cle)


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mars 2007)

La greffe a bien pris mais le Docteur Frankenstein ne semble pas avoir le sens des proportions 

Bravo à tous les deux !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2007)

L&#224;, quelques membres de MacGe se reposant au cours d'une AES bucolique, sous la surveillance bon enfant d'un modo (d'apr&#232;s F.Boucher) :


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2007)

S'&#233;trangler &#224; une bouffe du mois ? Pas tr&#232;s engageant dis donc. Moi qui me posais la question, j'h&#233;site du coup&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (24 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4214764 a dit:
			
		

> S'étrangler à une bouffe du mois ? Pas très engageant dis donc. Moi qui me posais la question, j'hésite du coup


Juste une bière, alors ?!...


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Mars 2007)

_DocEvil guidant l'Amok_​


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2007)

Il a plus son bermuda ???


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Mars 2007)

Aussi disponible :




DocEvil guidant le peuple​


----------



## mado (25 Mars 2007)

Y'avait eu la version de poildep :love:
Cool de faire un petit tour au Musée le dimanche, Elene


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2007)

Voici le serment des modos (d'apr&#232;s David)  :




Avec au passage un discret hommaage &#224; quelques uns d'entre nous qu'on ne voit pas souvent au bar, mais dont le travail m&#233;rite d'&#234;tre salu&#233; (vieux Mac user, [MGZ]Slug, [MGZ]BlackBeru ) !


----------



## macmarco (21 Novembre 2007)

La famille Foguenne, d'après Van Eyck.



(clic+)


----------



## mado (21 Novembre 2007)

Superbe remontée :love:


----------



## macmarco (10 Décembre 2009)

*Da Vinci code : Big Lebowski*


----------



## nato kino (10 Décembre 2009)

Je ne comprends même pas qu'on ait pu passer à coté depuis que ce sujet existe !! :rateau:

Merci Marco, et bises au vieux croûton rose des flandres. :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2009)

nato kino a dit:


> Je ne comprends même pas qu'on ait pu passer à coté depuis que ce sujet existe !! :rateau:
> 
> Merci Marco, et bises au vieux croûton rose des flandres. :love:



Ben, faut dire qu'avant sa période "rebelle" (blouson de cuir, Harley, tout ça ), les photos de lui ne foisonnaient pas ici.

Cela dit, nato, ce qui serait sympa de ta part, ça serait de revoir le petit problème d'hébergement qui prive les nioubes de l'émotion artistique que tes uvres nous dispensaient, du temps où elles étaient encore visibles sur ce topic et son non moins passionnant prédécesseur


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Décembre 2009)

Si certains nioubes à grande gueule et autres membres mendiants, en mal d'intégration dans notre chère "communauté", nantis d'un formidable matériel et de fantastiques logiciels, s'étaient un tantinet sortis les pouces du cul pour participer, au lieu de nous abreuver de leurs jérémiades ineptes, on aurait pu les trouver un tant soit peu plus "sympathiques" au sein de ce bar, dont ils font tant de cas mais dont ils n'ont après tout pas grand chose à foutre...
Il m'a semblé en débarquant, que poster un bidule ici vous ouvrait pas mal de portes ailleurs, et chacun selon ses moyens... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h19 ----------




nato kino a dit:


> Je ne comprends même pas qu'on ait pu passer à coté depuis que ce sujet existe !! :rateau:



Faut avoir le goût des recherches ; et ça, c'est pas à la portée du premier trou du cul venu...


----------



## Romuald (10 Décembre 2009)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Décembre 2009)

Hé bé voilàààààà! En parlant de se sortir les pouces du fion...


----------



## Romuald (10 Décembre 2009)

C'était demandé si gentiment


----------



## macmarco (10 Décembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> http://images.imagehotel.net/s3t35w1uzx.jpg​



'tain ! J'ai fait le même avec TheBig !!!     :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Décembre 2009)

macmarco a dit:


> 'tain ! J'ai fait le même avec TheBig !!!     :love:


J'ai aussi donné, mais ça doit avoir disparu... 
Je cherche sur mon disque...


...


Voilààààà! 






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h11 ----------

Tiens...
J'en ai même retrouvé un qui avait été effacé par BackCat, à propos de l'inénarrable Toumaï...
Ach! Que de souvenirs...


----------



## Grug (10 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Si certains nioubes à grande gueule et autres membres mendiants, en mal d'intégration dans notre chère "communauté", nantis d'un formidable matériel et de fantastiques logiciels, s'étaient un tantinet sortis les pouces du cul pour participer, au lieu de nous abreuver de leurs jérémiades ineptes, on aurait pu les trouver un tant soit peu plus "sympathiques" au sein de ce bar, dont ils font tant de cas mais dont ils n'ont après tout pas grand chose à foutre...
> Il m'a semblé en débarquant, que poster un bidule ici vous ouvrait pas mal de portes ailleurs, et chacun selon ses moyens...



moi je le voyais plutôt comme ça


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Décembre 2009)

Oui... C'est vrai qu'on peut le voir comme ça...


----------



## nato kino (10 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, nato, ce qui serait sympa de ta part, ça serait de revoir le petit problème d'hébergement qui prive les nioubes de l'émotion artistique que tes uvres nous dispensaient, du temps où elles étaient encore visibles sur ce topic et son non moins passionnant prédécesseur



Tout a sauté quand SFR a racheté le neuf qui avait lui-même racheté mon FAI, donc à part se rabattre sur le musée de macelene...

@patoche, j'ai pas compris l'allusion.


----------



## Romuald (10 Décembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> moi je le voyais plutôt comme ça



Ben oui, mais je n'ai pas ton talent (ni photoshop d'ailleurs )




(et j'avais bien pensé à ce bar-la, mais je ne me souvenais plus du titre du tableau)


----------



## Grug (10 Décembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben oui, mais je n'ai pas ton talent (ni photoshop d'ailleurs )



C'est tout l'intérêt de ce fil où il suffit de faire un montage, et un montage, c'est juste une idée et un peu de travail 
quant aux logiciels : faire un tour dans le forum arts graphiques&#8230;
(il y a pleins d'alternatives tout aussi efficace que photoshop)


Romuald a dit:


> &#8230;
> (et j'avais bien pensé à ce bar-la, mais je ne me souvenais plus du titre du tableau)



il est dans le fonds d'écrans de leopard


----------



## Romuald (10 Décembre 2009)

Je suis sous Tiger...


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiens...
> J'en ai même retrouvé un qui avait été effacé par BackCat, à propos de l'inénarrable Toumaï...
> Ach! Que de souvenirs...



J'ai également sévi sur celui-ci


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Décembre 2009)

d'après Jack Vettriano​


----------



## Romuald (13 Décembre 2009)

nato kino a dit:


> .../...
> Seules règles imposées : citer le nom de l'artiste dont vous détournerez l'oeuvre (et le titre éventuellement).../...


----------



## Grug (13 Décembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> moi je le voyais plutôt comme ça





Romuald a dit:


>


 

Edward Hopper / Nighthawks (ou Noctambules en vf)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Décembre 2009)

... Qu'on se le dise! 






 DYCK ( Sir Anthony Van ), St Martin partageant son manteau, vers 1618,
huile sur toile, 171,6 x 158 cm, St Martin, Zaventem.

:style: :style: :style:​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2009)

détourné de Rembramdt - The Jewish Bride


----------



## gKatarn (14 Décembre 2009)

'tin, qui a supprimé les CDB rouges  
























Pas mal Khyu


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> 'tin, qui a supprimé les CDB rouges



Quel déconneur, celui-là...   






Bernard Buffet. Clown sur fond jaune" 1985 - Huile sur toile​


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2009)

D'après Figures au bord de la mer - Picasso - 1931​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h48 ----------







D'après La femme qui pleure - Picasso - 1937​


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Décembre 2009)

Hans Memling​


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> http://romaintauber.net/img/Page_1.jpg
> 
> détourné de Rembramdt - The Jewish Bride





Sindanárië a dit:


> http://www.cecil-3.net/media-externe/gk.jpg
> Hans Memling​



Euuuh  Les gars, G4, c'est un troupère, vous vous souvenez ? Ça fait déjà deux fois que vous l'affublez d'un casfque© de clone, arrêtez, il est déjà très vieux, mais là, vous le vieillissez encore d'une guerre !


----------



## gKatarn (15 Décembre 2009)

Je n'ai pas voulu relever leur manque de culture, mais vu que tu le fais, je suis obligé d'admettre que je suis terriblement vexé de me voir afflublé d'un casque d'un modèle périmé 


<---- le bon modèle, c'est celui de mon avatar


----------



## teo (19 Décembre 2009)

_Je m'en vais me charger de l'éducation du piti, après il fanfaronne qu'il adore SW, mais là, j'ai des doutes sur ses bases... j'espère que les progrès se verront ici bas, et désolé gKat pour cette lamentable preuve de l'inculture d'une jeune génération sur ses propres racines  (et privé de Battlestar Galactica une semaine, pan )
C'est vraiment lamentable, des faits qui ont à peine... hmmm... 30 ans ? 
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2010)

Amok présidant la réunion des modos :




_D'après Diego Velasquez : "Portrait du pape Innocent X"_


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (29 Juin 2010)

PS : si quelqu'un veut mettre les avatars correspondants, je lui en voudrais pas, je maîtrise pas encore ce truc 

D'après une version parodiée de Night Hawks de Edward Hopper.


----------



## tirhum (29 Juin 2010)

Je ne voie pas ton image...
Il est "public" l'album qui contient cette image ?!...


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (30 Juin 2010)




----------

